# TC Shockwave Ballistic Chart



## Luckystrike

I'm shooting 250 Grain TC Shockwaves with 100 grain of 777. I'm at 0 at 125 yards. Wondering if anyone has a ballistics chart, or has the drop out to 250? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Check out the Hornady website. Shockwaves and Hornady SST's are the same exact bullet, made by Hornady. I believe they post some ballistic charts. Take those with a grain of salt though! Every gun is a bit different and will produce a little different velocity etc. 
This may not be the case here, but many people want to look at ballistic charts and then use them as a shortcut and think they can automaticaly shoot 250 yards etc, etc. Again, not accusing you of this, but it happens everyday. Use the chart as a tool to help you sight the gun in and then shoot at the range and distance you plan to attempt a shot in the field.


----------



## Luckystrike

Thanks Swamp. Not trying to make any shortcuts, just having a discussion/arguement with a friend.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Luckystrike said:


> Thanks Swamp. Not trying to make any shortcuts, just having a discussion/arguement with a friend.


No problem.....we do that all the time right here on this forum!

The Pryodex website may have some charts as well if I remember correctly. I know some are out there........l


----------



## ENCORE

:lol: THERE IS..... *ballistic software* that you can buy that will give you all the information that you'd like and more than most will use. BUT..... you'll need to spend some additional cash and *purchase a Chronograph,* to check and *know the velocity* and, you'll need to *know the bullet coefficients* for the different bullets or bullet that you intend to shoot.

http://www.hornady.com/ballistics/ballistics_calculator.php

*NOTHING*..... beats the shoot'n range!

Best of luck!


----------



## adam bomb

The Hornady 45-250 SST's w/2 50 gr pyrodex pellets zeroed @ 150 will be +2.8" @ 100 yards and -7.2" @ 200 yards according to the literature provided by Hornady that came with the SST's. 

Ive never attempted to shoot my ML that far, but if i had to to guess, based on that chart id say @ 250 yards youd at least tripple the -7.2", if not more being zeroed @150 yards.

Just curious, for those that do know, am i close on the drop? :16suspect:lol:


----------



## ENCORE

adam bomb said:


> The Hornady 45-250 SST's w/2 50 gr pyrodex pellets zeroed @ 150 will be +2.8" @ 100 yards and -7.2" @ 200 yards according to the literature provided by Hornady that came with the SST's.
> 
> Ive never attempted to shoot my ML that far, but if i had to to guess, based on that chart id say @ 250 yards youd at least tripple the -7.2", if not more being zeroed @150 yards.
> 
> Just curious, for those that do know, am i close on the drop? :16suspect:lol:


http://www.hornady.com/ballistics/ballistics_calculator.php


----------



## adam bomb

Well, they dont give a trajectory at 250 yds but at 300 yds its -38.2". So, id say my guess of tripling the -7.2" at 200 yards for the 250 yd mark was pretty close when the zero is at 150 yds....I think ill leave that shot to my .270 WSM....Cool link, thanks.


----------



## ENCORE

Well.............. who won the discussion/arguement?


----------



## adam bomb

I wasnt involved in that discussion/argument(it was Luckystrike ), i was just curious as to drop at that range once the topic was brought up. But with the BC i found out for myself. Thanks for the link.


----------

